# mosquito vs penis



## Swallace (Sep 14, 2005)

http://dermatlas.med.jhmi.edu/derm/I...geID=220270776

http://dermatlas.med.jhmi.edu/derm/I...eID=1055388255

Sage's penis looked similar to both of these this morning. WE noticed yesterday at dinner as he was sitting naked how big his penis was. i thought he just had a uhem erection and did not want to make a big deal about it. after dinner jesse looked at it and said it was swollen, but he thought it was a insect bite. no big deal right.
well then last night he woke up screaming it was hurting. jesse took care of him put some no itch med on it and then it was burning so he put him in the shower. this morning. I saw it and it was 3-4x the size it should be so i said we have to see a dr. I called our dr. too busy to see us.. called greenwood and he was not in. they said go to urgent care now!
went to urgent care and stopped in and left because i could go to walgreens and only pay 25. so pack the kids up once more and go to walgreens to find out they cannot examine penises. but the lady was very nice , a midwife in fact, and said she has 2 boys not circumcised and that looks like a yeast infection so go to a dr. or if swelling occurs more then go to urgent care b/c soon he may not be able to urinate if it gets bad.
so pack the kids up once more and pay 50 to urgent care and get him seen. told her about the itching and how we thought it might be a bite but someone also told me it could be yeast.
She starts retracting his penis and i said don't do that. he is not circumcised. it is not suppose to retract. she said it is sometimes normal for it not to retract but his is not retracting at all. she says has it always been like this...
i said as long as i can remember but i dont retract it ever to really know.
she says his dr. needs to take a look at this everytime he sees him because this is abnormal.
she goes this could also be this infection which swells so bad you cannot retract it and if it is he needs to go to the er. but she thinks it is just a mosquito bite and this tends to happen to little boys. in my head , i was thinking thanks for putting the scare into my head which i will not be able to let go of until this has fully healed. thanks doc.
So i spent 2 -3 hours driving around , 75$ for drs to see us. only to tell us that my son has a mosquito bite on his penis but the scary thought of him having some kind of awful infection that could lead him to be sterile and end up in the hospital priceless....
if that is what you want to call it....
So HERE IS MY WARNING!!!!!!

UNLESS YOUR SON CANNOT URINATE DO NOT TAKE HIM TO THE DR. FOR A SWOLLEN PENIS THAT MOST LIKELY COULD BE THE RESULT OF A MOSQUITO BITE.

you will get more than you could have ever asked for and it will still leave you doubting and wanting to take your son to the er just to make sure you will still have grandbabies some day...


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm sorry, Sarah. What an awful day! Glad it was only a mosquito bite, though.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Yikes! I hope tomorrow is better!


----------

